# Handicap Bathroom Ideas?



## MTCquality (Jul 30, 2006)

My mother is about to have a surgery that will make it impossible to tread the stairs up or down to use the restroom. They live in a split level home and the bathrooms are 1 up and 1 down, is there anyone here that knows of a temporary setup that would help me to assist her, wether it be ideas for a chair lift system or a temporary toilet tank that is capable of filling the small space we have available at 3 foot deep by 5 foot wide. This is where a curio cabinet is now on the main floor, and we can move the cabinet and use a nice curtain for privacy or a temporary wall. We expect her to be unable to use the steps for 8 months to 1 year.

I hope this is the right thread for this, if not will a moderator please move it to get the most possible views by those who may know more than I.


thanks

MTC


----------



## Mom22 (Sep 6, 2007)

You can go to any medical supplies store and get a portable commode. It is just a portable toilet, they have handles on them to make it easy to get on and off of. My grandfather is disabled and he has one next to his bed so he can get to it easy. You may be able to look in your local newspaper or on Ebay or something of that sorts to find one used. 
If you mother has insurance, her insurance may cover one through a medical supply store. The medical supply store here in located inside the hospital.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello MTCquality:

Mom22 (Tonya) has a good idea for you. However, if your mother is advancing in age you may want to consider a permanent 1/2 bath in that space you mentioned. Also, American Standard makes the "Champion" water closet which can be purchased for handicap use. It is an elongated bowl and a couple of inches taller which is surprisingly convinent for seniors. Beamis makes a perfect seat for it which can be removed by sliding plastic locks over allowing you to remove it without tools for easy cleaning of the seat and the bowl.

Glenn


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Sep 11, 2007)

I just have a suggestion. I know that older people sometimes have difficulty dealing with these kinds of limitations especially when they're in someone elses home and reading your post I thought that it might be somewhat uncomfortable using a stool with only a curtain for privacy. Consider making a hinged wood screen instead. By cutting plywood panels in 2 or 3 ft wide sections and hinging them together accordion style, you can provide a little more privacy without a lot of expense. After you cut the panels you can also wall-paper right over the boards to make them visually pleasing as well.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 11, 2007)

MTCquality said:


> My mother is about to have a surgery that will make it impossible to tread the stairs up or down to use the restroom. They live in a split level home and the bathrooms are 1 up and 1 down, is there anyone here that knows of a temporary setup that would help me to assist her, wether it be ideas for a chair lift system or a temporary toilet tank that is capable of filling the small space we have available at 3 foot deep by 5 foot wide. This is where a curio cabinet is now on the main floor, and we can move the cabinet and use a nice curtain for privacy or a temporary wall. We expect her to be unable to use the steps for 8 months to 1 year.
> 
> I hope this is the right thread for this, if not will a moderator please move it to get the most possible views by those who may know more than I.
> 
> ...


  What about a Portapoti, Just build a box the raise it off the floor to a comfortable height add a bar to the side or sides on the wall. You should get 3-5 days at least with only one person useing it before emptying it.
You could also build a temp wall and door for a little extra privacy.


----------

